# Sandpaper vs Micro Mesh grits



## Warren White (Nov 18, 2017)

Can anyone explain to me the difference between the grit labeling on sandpaper vs. Micro Mesh?

How does 400 grit sandpaper compare with 1500 grit Micro Mesh?

Thanks!
Warren


----------



## duncsuss (Nov 18, 2017)

Here's a lookup chart ... Micro-Mesh® Grit Size Conversion Chart


----------



## KenV (Nov 18, 2017)

It is about grain size and system

The US CAMI nimbering systek has mostly different grain sizes than the EU "P" system.

Micromesh has its own system.

Of a much importance is the kind of abrasive and how tight the specifications on off sized grit are.   Have a few pieces of oversized grit can spoil a finish.

Microns are a uniform measure.


----------



## Warren White (Nov 18, 2017)

*Thank you Duncan and Ken,*

I went to the website and downloaded the chart.  Very helpful.

Thank you very much.

Warren


----------

